
Google to Start Charging for Prediction API - sinzone
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/01/google-to-start-charging-for-prediction-api.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d2868a5f268affe%2C0
======
staunch
Absolute limit of 60k means it's not worth investing in if there's a chance
you will hit that limit.

~~~
tybris
Somehow, Google APIs always end up broken like that. Why don't they just have
the balls to scale up like Amazon does?

I guess it might change. Google App Engine is finally beginning to make sense,
be it mainly for intranet applications.

~~~
borism
I see you two have some pretty big plans on your mind! Care to share what is
it you're building that 60000 predictions per day just won't cut it?

~~~
tha-dude
... easy, benchmarking your own algos against the prediction API on large-
scale data sets. I presume that's what 90% of the people who received their
account during testing did anyway :-D I did 15k requests in about 10mins at
times.

------
VMG
Does anyone have examples of apps that actually use the prediction API?

~~~
harryf
Wanted to use it with Google Analytics for a kind of recommendation engine of
the form "users that liked this page also liked...". But they never approved
my request and a 60k request limit won't cut it either.

~~~
sinzone
an alternative: <http://www.directededge.com/> (YC startup)

------
srean
To me a big weakness of the prediction API when I checked it out was that it
cannot handle (i) missing values or (ii) sparse data formats. Both are very
common in real life data.

------
lazyjeff
Does anyone know what machine learning algorithms they use?

------
d0mine
btw, you don't need Prediction API to detect a language. One could use
Translate API [1]:

    
    
      >>> detect_language_v2("Tous pour un, un pour tous, c'est notre devise", open('api_key.txt').read().rstrip())
      [u'fr']
    

[1]: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4545977/python-can-i-
dete...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4545977/python-can-i-detect-
unicode-string-language-code/4546813#4546813)

------
Garbage
Now, they talking business.

